# Headphone audio hissing in cm9 a2



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted this in the cm9 a2 thread with no responses:

" I just want to confirm again that there seems to be a lot more static hissing in CM9 while listening to any audio (or not even while its playing) through headphones, to the point where it's distracting. There is a very minor hiss in webos (I've had 4 different units all having this, very easy to ignore), but it is amplified many times louder in android to where it sounds like I'm listening to an old hand radio when I listen to audio in cm9. Can anyone else confirm this?"

Firstly, I want to know if anyone else is experiencing this. Booting between webos and android the difference is like night and day sound wise. I love cm9 a2 like a child, but it definitely gets a dunce hat for this. Also, cm9 a2 is the first version I've used so I can't say whether or not it is due to the current version.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone? Even if you don't experience this, let me know so that I can narrow down if this is an isolated problem with my install. Thanks.


----------



## FatPigs (Oct 13, 2011)

Infinite Jest said:


> Anyone? Even if you don't experience this, let me know so that I can narrow down if this is an isolated problem with my install. Thanks.


There's a hiss through headphones?

What headphones are you using? I notice no hissing using either my Triple Fi. 10s or my Senn 280s, even at max volume with nothing playing, or mid volume with YouTube playing.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Infinite Jest said:


> Anyone? Even if you don't experience this, let me know so that I can narrow down if this is an isolated problem with my install. Thanks.


Not a problem with mine either. Is it common to all the players you have tried?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

It happens with any audio. I noticed something odd last night; sometimes when I boot into cm9 the hissing isn't there where other times (I think the majority of the time) this really bad hissing happens during any audio, including booting and system sounds. This happens with multiple headphones (3 pairs of ear buds and a set of cans). I'm royally confused now. Of course in webos, this never happens though, so it must be software. I think I may run a backup and reflash today (can anyone point me to a good backup utility?). Thanks.

EDIT: is there anyway to restart the sound drivers without rebooting, as can be done in webos?


----------



## Sephoroth (Oct 14, 2011)

I remember I could notice significantly more hissing/static in CM7 than present in WebOS whenever I used my earbuds albeit I haven't used them much since I flashed to CM9 (though I believe it was still present during CM9 Alpha 0.6). In my case the static was usually fairly audible at moments shortly after, and during quiet, audio playback. I usually significantly reduced the volume on the earbuds themselves (via in-line volume control), while maxing the volume on the Touchpad, in order to increase their impedance. It's worth noting I never had to do this on WebOS.

This issue isn't noticeable on my supra-aural headphones which feature quite a bit of padding.

EDIT: I thought I had made a post regarding this matter before, but it seems like I hadn't.


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't exactly noticed an issue with headphone audio per se, but the sound itself does get "staticy" at times. I have found that closing the app utilizing the sound, pushing volume down until the unit is silenced, then raising the volume again and opening the app fixes the static for awhile.


----------

